# Malnutrition and ulcers do not mix. Remedy?



## Coughing Prophet (Aug 17, 2009)

So I've been suffering from ulcers for about five to six months now. The problem is becoming more of a problem as time passes. I don't have the money nor the insurance to be visiting a doc, already got a $5000 bill looming over my head from a previous visit. The lack of proper funds in America means the sick die, I love this country.

So I had to make an educated guess from the symptoms. Sharp pains in the gut every hour, especially an hour after eating. As well as things involving the stool that I won't get into detail about. 

Anyone know any remedies, either natural or other? If I am going to survive in the lower 48, or even the winter, I am going to need to hold down my food first.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont know much about that kinda stuff, but webmd.com is where id start my search...


----------



## Coughing Prophet (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I'll head over there pronto.


----------



## Gudj (Aug 17, 2009)

I hear milk soothes it, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Coughing Prophet (Aug 17, 2009)

Milk worked for a bit, but I find that cannabis works infinitely better. It's getting to the point, though, where not even the magical green leaves are working.


----------

